# Dog tags - legal requirement.



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

How many of you actually put your address on your dog's tag?

The law requires dogs to wear a tag with owner's name & address on it.

How many are actually comfortable with putting their address on a tag? I find it a bit weird that stranger would know when I live. And postcode? That's just scary.

I think when I move Dante's tag will be changed to simply include his name on the front, my phone number and 'microchipped'.


----------



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Lolly has her name on her tag, didn't know you shouldn't do that lol
my address and phone number x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Most people don't think it's safe to put your dogs name on your ID tag

The dog's tag legally has to have your name, address and a contact number. It's sensible to also put that your dog has been microchipped.

I don't think it's strange for someone who finds your dog to know where you live. If someone were to find your wallet there'd probably be something in there with your address on. Why should your dog be any different?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine have four different numbers, my two and two from the rescue group I adopted them from, my address including postcode, as well as saying 'I am microchipped'. I don't want to take any risks with them!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Most people don't think it's safe to put your dogs name on your ID tag
> 
> The dog's tag legally has to have your name, address and a contact number. It's sensible to also put that your dog has been microchipped.
> 
> I don't think it's strange for someone who finds your dog to know where you live. If someone were to find your wallet there'd probably be something in there with your address on. Why should your dog be any different?


It doesn't have to have a contact number.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bob has 2 tags- one to say he's chipped (came free when we got it done) & one with our name (but not his) address & phone number on it.
Slightly OT but I find I regularly have to replace the tags as they wear out & can't be read, can anyone recommend me a decent place to get hardwearing tags & where to get them engraved, Bob's got through 3 in 18 months! Is it better to get something pricier that will last (with all that dogs can throw at them!) or just keep replacing the cheaper ones?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Terr said:


> How many of you actually put your address on your dog's tag?
> 
> The law requires dogs to wear a tag with owner's name & address on it.
> 
> ...


Yep! you need postcode, road and number! togther with owners name!
We also inc Tel number but NOT the dogs name! coz of lack of space!
Note to self! go buy youngest a new tag!


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> Bob has 2 tags- one to say he's chipped (came free when we got it done) & one with our name (but not his) address & phone number on it.
> Slightly OT but I find I regularly have to replace the tags as they wear out & can't be read, can anyone recommend me a decent place to get hardwearing tags & where to get them engraved, Bob's got through 3 in 18 months! Is it better to get something pricier that will last (with all that dogs can throw at them!) or just keep replacing the cheaper ones?


I got ours from Identitag. You can get them in different sizes and if you get the bigger ones you can fit loads on and both sides can be engraved. It is also deeply engraved so won't rub off. I think they are great - can you tell! :thumbup:


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Why shouldn't you put the pet's name on the tag? I've never heard that before.



simplysardonic said:


> Bob has 2 tags- one to say he's chipped (came free when we got it done) & one with our name (but not his) address & phone number on it.
> Slightly OT but I find I regularly have to replace the tags as they wear out & can't be read, can anyone recommend me a decent place to get hardwearing tags & where to get them engraved, Bob's got through 3 in 18 months! Is it better to get something pricier that will last (with all that dogs can throw at them!) or just keep replacing the cheaper ones?


Identitag is good. I had an alluminium one that was coloured gold and it rubbed off til the whole thing was silver became very hard to read the writing on it.

Identitag does brass ones that are deeply engraved and coloured in black so you can read it very clearly


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I DONT like the hanging down ones! BUT! have been having to use em as lost track of the ones I used to buy!

They were alimunium oblong about and inch and half inch long - there were two long slots at either end that you threaded the collar through!

Just totally lost em! used to pay around £6 each off ebay and brought four last time! BUT! need to change details!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I DONT like the hanging down ones! BUT! have been having to use em as lost track of the ones I used to buy!
> 
> They were alimunium oblong about and inch and half inch long - there were two long slots at either end that you threaded the collar through!
> 
> Just totally lost em! used to pay around £6 each off ebay and brought four last time! BUT! need to change details!


I have the address for those somewhere, I'll have a look for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I have the address for those somewhere, I'll have a look for you


Looked for slider tag and alsorts -but cannot even remember what they were called!
My only problem wa the engraving were a little shallow! but never lost one yet!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Looked for slider tag and alsorts -but cannot even remember what they were called!
> My only problem wa the engraving were a little shallow! but never lost one yet!


Slide on Large Collar Tag www.petags.co.uk [] - £4.00 : Petags.co.uk Engraved Pet Tags, / ID Tags / Dog Tag / Cat Tag / Pet Tag /


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

i dont put my name or address on my dogs tags nor do i put their name on it too easy for someone to call me dog by the name only thing on mine is the phone number and they all chipped this was the advice given to me by the vet too


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

shirleystarr said:


> i dont put my name or address on my dogs tags nor do i put their name on it too easy for someone to call me dog by the name only thing on mine is the phone number and they all chipped this was the advice given to me by the vet too


I would of thought if anyone was close enough to read a name on a tag they wouldn't need to call a dog to them.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Slide on Large Collar Tag www.petags.co.uk [] - £4.00 : Petags.co.uk Engraved Pet Tags, / ID Tags / Dog Tag / Cat Tag / Pet Tag /


Can you only use those with a buckle collar? I like the look of them but the boys have red dingo fabric collars.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

sue&harvey said:


> Can you only use those with a buckle collar? I like the look of them but the boys have red dingo fabric collars.


Not sure what that collar is but if you can't slide one on there are these Indigo CollarTags


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine dont have collars so obviously no tags, but when mine did have collars and tags i put as much info on as possible.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Not sure what that collar is but if you can't slide one on there are these Indigo CollarTags


These are the collars we have









Thanks the others look good.


----------



## jennyanydots (Jul 31, 2010)

Got advised by pet shop NOT to have address on as all someone has to do is phone your mobile and for you to say "oh I'm not home at the moment as I'm at work" for them to know your house is empty...

Only have my mobile and post code on my dog's tag. Also have "SCAN ME" on so a genuine person could take it to a vet's to scan and for the vet to try that once more to find her micro chip.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mine have my name, my home number, my mobile number, my adress and post code.
On another tag it says I'm Microchipped and has the name, phone number and adress of my vets.

I'm more concerned with getting my dogs back than I'm worried about burglars.


Last year I found 6 loose dogs.
4 with their addresses and phone numbers on their tags I was able to call the owners and walk to their houses and return the dogs with in 5 minutes.
1 had no tag and it took me 2 hours and I was about to take the dog home with me when I stumbled across the owner.
1 had just a mobile - the mobile was switched off as the owner was at work -I put the dog in my car and 3 hours later the owner called back, in the mean time her husband who was home had been frantically looking for the dog. The dog had wandered 2 miles from home :scared:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I found 2 last year. One with no tag that I kept overnight and was collected by the dog warden. One with just a phone number that went straight to answer phone. Already had 1 dog in the car so he got left in the street


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine have tag's with my name, house address and phone numbers both house and mobile.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Slide on Large Collar Tag www.petags.co.uk [] - £4.00 : Petags.co.uk Engraved Pet Tags, / ID Tags / Dog Tag / Cat Tag / Pet Tag /


Thanks for that Hawksport!:thumbup:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

By law you must have, 
your surname, 
house number, 
post code, 
without these your dog would be treated as a stray, and could be put to sleep.

We also so have I'm chipped and our phone no. Dillon's.

Never put your dog's name on it, as if he/she is stolen it would be hard to convince anyone it was their dog if it will not go to them when called.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thanks for that Hawksport!:thumbup:


Those tag are a cracking price by the way hawksport - and there's no postage either! They alo look better then the one we used to use!
Only prob is I cannot get our name on if I put both the mobile and the home number! which I feel we have to do in view of the times we are away

Thanks again
DT


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Those tag are a cracking price by the way hawksport - and there's no postage either! They alo look better then the one we used to use!
> Only prob is I cannot get our name on if I put both the mobile and the home number! which I feel we have to do in view of the times we are away
> 
> Thanks again
> DT


I only use my mobile number. If my dog was missing there would be nobody home to answer the home phone


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I only use my mobile number. If my dog was missing there would be nobody home to answer the home phone


Erm good point!
Any one else agree on that one????
Do I forfiet the house number for our name?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

i have my name, full adress and contact number on the tags


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Another point that I always tell people in class is, if someone less than honest finds your dog with your address and home phone number all they have to do is phone and they know you are out


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i use them ones that are chrome round the outside and this rubber stuff in the middle (can`t remember the names of them)

on the front i have that he is microchipped and the back has my name, first line of my address and my mobile number. wouldn`t consider putting his name on the tag as it`s too easy for someone to read and call him


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

The law regarding putting an owners address is imo outdated. With all the dognapping around, it is recommended that you put your surname and your vets phone number on for safety so that is what we have on our boys tags.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 

My surname
House Number
Post Code
Chipped and Spayed (obvious for the boy dog but not for the girl)

On the other side house number and mine and OH mobile.

Hmm sounds alot now I say it? Wonder how we fit it all in!


Its amazing how many dogs turn up at the pound without any ID tags - probably about two dogs have turned up with name and tag on... although suppose thinking about it; the dog warden or finder could logically immediately ring the number and reunite the dog.... clever me!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> The law regarding putting an owners address is imo outdated. With all the dognapping around, it is recommended that you put your surname and your vets phone number on for safety so that is what we have on our boys tags.


I believe it is still a legal requirement Johnmorris that the owners name together with house number street and postcode are on the tag! But am NOT certain so will check!
DT


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Ooooohhh, 

I didnt realise owners name was a must! Ill be getting our 2 new tags on payday then...as theyve got all relevent info...but not my name?!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine is on, address and postcode. But we have a business and live there too, so it doesn't really worry me too much as loads and loads of people have the addy.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I have surname, house number (not street) and postcode on mine as per the minimum legal requirement. I also have phone numbers and vet contact details on the other side.


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I've just ordered our new one.

On one side it has:
house number
street name
postcode
mobile number
house number

and on the other side it has
Daily meadication
special diet
do not feed
nuetered
microchipped



Incase he gets lost etc I would much rather have him returned to us quickly (hence all the details on) and the want to have back with us far outweighs the risk of been robbed etc


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I honestly can't believe how many people put a tag on their dog and then don't bother to put anything remotely useful on it. What is the point? Really, ask yourself why your dog wears a tag in the first place.



Leah84 said:


> Wouldn`t consider putting his name on the tag as it`s too easy for someone to read and call him


I would of thought that if the tag was close enough to read then there really wouldn't be any need to call the dog, unless it is a really, REALLY big tag.



Terr said:


> How many are actually comfortable with putting their address on a tag? I find it a bit weird that stranger would know when I live. And postcode? That's just scary.


So are you saying that if I were to find your dog in the street, you would rather I didn't bring him straight home to you because it would be 'a bit weird'?



JohnMorris said:


> The law regarding putting an owners address is imo outdated. With all the dognapping around, it is recommended that you put your surname and your vets phone number on for safety so that is what we have on our boys tags.


Recommended by who?



shirleystarr said:


> i dont put my name or address on my dogs  tags nor do i put their name on it too easy for someone to call me dog by the name only thing on mine is the phone number and they all chipped this was the advice given to me by the vet too





jennyanydots said:


> Got advised by pet shop NOT to have address on as all someone has to do is phone your mobile and for you to say "oh I'm not home at the moment as I'm at work" for them to know your house is empty...


Vets and pet stores are not really the best places to take legal advice from.

The legal requirement is quite right and failure to comply carries a fine of up to £5000. There was a similar thread to this recently that quoted a story of a guy being fined £1000 after his dog repeatedly strayed without tags, so if you are thinking that this is one of those laws that 'doesn't matter', then think again. If your dog strays without a tag and is lucky enough to be picked up and identified by its chip, then at the very least you are going to get a bill for kennels. If the dog gets picked up more than once and your local authority decides to prosecute, then there really is no defence.

My dog refuses to leave the house without me, he won't even go through an open front door, and when we are out he never goes out of sight. The chances of him wondering off or getting lost are minimal, but it is still a chance I am not not prepared to take, so he wears a tag with my name, first line of address, postcode and my mobile number. With that information if he does stray, then anyone who finds him can contact me immediately. If they find him locally they can bring him straight to the house without having to look up the postcode, if he is further afield then the postcode will still bring him home.

His tag does not say that he is chipped even though he is, because if he was taken to a shelter or a vets that had the facility to scan for a chip, they would do it automatically anyway.

If you are that worried about someone getting sensitive information from your dogs tag then why put a tag on them in the first place? But if you are worried about getting your lost dog back then why on earth would you not make it as easy as possible for someone to do that.



Fleur said:


> Last year I found 6 loose dogs.
> 4 with their addresses and phone numbers on their tags I was able to call the owners and walk to their houses and return the dogs with in 5 minutes.
> 1 had no tag and it took me 2 hours and I was about to take the dog home with me when I stumbled across the owner.
> 1 had just a mobile - the mobile was switched off as the owner was at work -I put the dog in my car and 3 hours later the owner called back, in the mean time her husband who was home had been frantically looking for the dog. The dog had wandered 2 miles from home :scared:


Good for you Fleur, does that not illustrate the point perfectly? Ask yourself honestly, if you found a dog what would you do? And then think about what you would like someone else to do if they found your dog.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine has name,number and address.
the foster dog just says 'foster dog' c/o me, and the rescues number and name of rescue.
I have the brass ones,with black writing.Ive always had these,the writing doesnt rub off.I can hear them jingling around in the dark too!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

The Control of Dogs Order 1992 mandates that any dog in a public place must wear a collar with the name and address (including postcode) of the owner engraved or written on it, or engraved on a tag. Your telephone number is optional (but advisable).

The only exceptions to this rule are:

Dogs used on official duties by the armed forces, HM Customs & Excise or the police 
Dogs used for sporting purposes and packs of hounds 
Dogs used for the capture or destruction of vermin 
Dogs used for driving or tending cattle or sheep 
Guide Dogs for the Blind 
Dogs used for emergency rescue work

I can't believe that there are responsible owners on here who would willingly decide to a) break the law and b) put their pet at risk of never being found by not putting everything onto a disc that is legally required.

The information on a disc is a legal rquirement, not a suggestion for something you might like to do. 

If responsible owners think they can ignore laws like this, how are we ever going to get the message across to irresponsible owners?

Once people start deciding for themselves which laws can be disregarded, and which laws must be kept, where will it all end?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The reason why i dont use a collar is that ime not prepared to risk my dogs due to the type of exercise they have been injured and thats more of a risk than them getting lost by not responding to me and running away.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Ours all have our name and telephone number but not their names on the tags and micrchipped.

I would rather they were found with a name on than to lose them forever


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I dont understand why you wouldnt put your address on. The dog might be just round the corner and get instantly returned - rather than taking days to trace it at a pound. What good is the post code if someone picks a dog up, it doesnt mean a thing.


----------

